
Evidence of a Global SuperOrganism - rockstar9
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/10/evidence_of_a_g.php
======
virtualdarwin
The superorganism isn't just wired-up computers; computers are merely tools,
input machines of humans.

The superorganism as it is headed today is the collection of _people_
coordinated in a far faster and more informed manner than every before. It's
nothing new; the State (a pretty old idea) represents a superorganism already.
Glance at the cover of Thomas Hobbes' "Leviathan".

------
seemann
The question is not whether is evolves, but when and how it shows up and who
will (try to) control it, and if not, will we survive and if how will it
change our life and alter out conscience. I believe we won't survive: Because
we are to much monkey and therefore to egoistic. Why?

Let's start with the money: Money is virtual, limited and interchangeable
against everything. Money prevents you from bad emotions and death, and lets
you strive even if the basics are satisfied. Money make people work. Money is
energy. In a free market money helps people specialize on one task and trade
tasks. Money trades emotions. Money also helps to simulate emotions and create
desires.

Take a given 1.world democracy: at least 50 % of the money(and work) is used
for this simulation: You take 8 hours of your brain's calculation time and
simulate needs for others based on your programming(common culture and
socialisation). The more intelligent you are, the higher the level of
abstraction and the multiplicator of your work - the higher your income and
evolutionary power.

The biggest multiplicator is the use of machines and especially computers. So
the more realistic(output and input device to all our senses) and more fitting
the simluation (a personlized semantic map) the better are the simulated
emotions and the payoff for the group or individual working applying the new
device.

So it's egoistic: Getting more emotions trough simulating and manipulating
multiple other emotions. This is status quo. But it is controlled: Having a
democracy people on average wont suffer because the means of media and
internet would spread the fright of this harm and people would vote for a
different system. Also people on top have the same emotional brain and need a
certain happiness in their state to get the feel of power which actually
controls them. But I believe this power feeling is a unlimited emotional
vector which has never run through the evolutionary need of dealing with AI.

So the CEO's of big imformation-companies and the chefs of the money
system(who are using human brains) want to exceed their power trough adding AI
to their multiplicator system and keeping track on monopolizing it so that the
simulation is even more congruent - more emotions + less risk of the election
of a new system.(fox media, "el goog", financial crash etc).

So money is pumped into this new simulations system. For computers and
machines money is also energy, calculation time to gather, store and render as
much personal information about every users and build a individual semantic
map. But to use this map "el Goog" must understand and simulated the brain or
a least the semantic engine of any human and translate back into it . It will
even use speech and visual symbols. In the end one won't know what is
simulated and which party are real, they will be woven in each other.

From this point the system(or super organism) has total control and the
democratic system is obsolete because all communicated information is filter
and spread only selectiv.

How long does the system need us? As long as it has no mechanical excess to
energy, to rebuild machines that reproduce itself and until it can simulation
itself, including the brains of all important people who control the function
of it. From this moment it will have as a side effect ,per definition,
conscience.

Later we will be only be a risk for the super organism, so why keep us?

But wait, if you are important and have work on the organism, then it is
likely that you and your whole world will be simulated on it just as our
parents and important people of our childhood are simulated in us ;) The
offside is that the unimportant people will suffer 2 "deaths", one in realty
and one cause they don't need to simulated anymore.

Hope there are responsible people controlling science! Thanks for reading!

------
markessien
Well, in a sense, he is correct. But the global organism is a very dumb one -
it's like an amoeba. Each individual part wants to survive, and so the entire
thing survives. But there is real communication between the parts of the
organism, so it's very basic.

------
albertcardona
Wires and radio waves? You've got to be kidding me. The global superorganism
exists already as the interconnection of all ecosystems on Earth, which
includes both living systems and the long, slow cycles of minerals from oceans
to land and atmosphere and back. Check the books from Dorion Sagan and Lynn
Margulis, and from James Lovelock, on the subject.

